# GWT Debugmode in Eclipse



## Aldimann (30. Jul 2009)

Hey zusammen,

ich wollte mal meinen GWT-Code debuggen und angeblich soll, dass ja ganz einfach gehen...

Breakpointsetzen -> Hosted mode starten -> In Breakpoint laufen

Eben letztes scheint bei mir nicht zu Funktionieren, denn er hält eben nicht an. Habe dann diverse Anleitungen wo irgendwas von irgendwelchen .launch Dateien stand gelesen, aber das hat auch nicht so recht abhilfe geschaffen, weiß allerdings auch nicht ob ich das richtig gemacht habe.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen.

Gruß


----------



## byte (30. Jul 2009)

Welche GWT Version benutzt Du? Verwendest Du das Eclipse GWT Plugin von Google? Wie startest Du den Hosted Mode Browser?


----------



## Aldimann (30. Jul 2009)

GWT version ist 1.2.4, einziges Plugin, dass ich meines Wissens nach hernehme ist das Cypal (Eclipse wurde von jemand anderem vorher schon prepariert und keine Ahnung was der da hinzugefügt hat, müsste ich erst erfragen).

Den Hosted mode starte ich indem ich unter "Run Configuration..." bzw "Debug Configuration..." unter "GWT Hosted Mode Application" eine neue Configuration anlege, dieser dann mein Projekt angebe, den Rest macht er schon fast von allein -> Apply -> Run bzw. Debug.

Logischerweise, wenn ich die debuggen will gehe ich dann auf Debug und wähle entsprechende Configuration.


----------



## byte (30. Jul 2009)

Meinst Du nicht eher 1.6.4 statt 1.24 ? Aktuell ist Version 1.7.


----------



## Aldimann (30. Jul 2009)

Ach sorry verplant. Das war die GXT Version.

Ich hab die 1.5.3


----------



## Aldimann (31. Jul 2009)

Keine Idee?


----------



## Aldimann (31. Jul 2009)

Problem gelöst:

Es hing an der Java version, war ne jre 1.6.0_14...

Habe jetzt eine jre 1.5.0_19


----------

